# Superbowl!



## Fabrickator (Jan 28, 2015)

OK, it's time to get off the fence and make your predictions.  NO BETTING!  To whom will I dedicate my Vince Lombardi Award to this year?


----------



## GA Gyro (Jan 28, 2015)

The best team... which is what competition is about... :victory:

Seriously... I am not a big fan of either team, however I hear the Pats may be favoured.  

I probably will be at a singles gathering at a friend's home, enjoying lots of assorted snacky foods and adult beverages... and watching the fans who ARE big fans of their teams, entertain us.... :rofl:

Now every few minutes, when a commercial comes on... it is time for everyone to be QUIET... because the commercials are as good as the game.  :shush:

Anyone know who is doing the half time show??? The last one I liked was 'The Who'.


----------



## David S (Jan 28, 2015)

NO NO soon as it is time for commercials...it is time to head to the shop and do a bit more machining...sheesh.. come on guys.

David


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 28, 2015)

I heard there is some kind of an event happening this Sunday, a series of good commercials I understand.:rofl:


----------



## GA Gyro (Jan 28, 2015)

Or put a TV in the shop...

However... that may be enough distraction to tread too close to the safety line... 
Not sure I want to watch the SuperBowl in my shop, while running the machines.  Now if I were deburring by hand, cleaning up things, etc... maybe.  Just not sure I want to actually have the mill or lathe cutting, while watching a 'Hail Mary' pass... conflict of attention IMO.


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 28, 2015)

No skin in this one personally (my teams didn't make it). Just looking for a good game and even better commercials.


----------



## GA Gyro (Jan 28, 2015)

YUP....

Now and then, it is good to close the door to the shop and do something else...

Makes one enjoy the shop more!  :thumbzup3:


----------



## sk1nner (Jan 28, 2015)

I must be living under a rock  (granite surface plate?) I honestly didn't know it was super bowl Sunday this week.  I watch so little tv I don't even know who's playing.


----------



## Walsheng (Jan 28, 2015)

All these posts and no predictions. I will go out on a limb and make one.  27-19 

John


----------



## thomas s (Jan 28, 2015)

The Pats


 	 		 			:thumbzup3:


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 28, 2015)

The team with the most point at the end of the game will be the winners. 

Jake Parker


----------



## brav65 (Jan 28, 2015)

I am a Pats fan and would like to see them win.  I think if the Pats show up with their head in the game they will beat the Hawks, but either way I hope it is a good game.


----------



## vtcnc (Jan 29, 2015)

34-17 Pats win....to my dismay.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 29, 2015)

GA said:


> The best team... which is what competition is about... :victory:
> 
> 
> Anyone know who is doing the half time show??? The last one I liked was 'The Who'.




Katy Perry is the Half-Time "entertainer"


----------



## Fabrickator (Jan 29, 2015)

I just want a good game.  If the Hawks are on, they'll be hard to beat.


----------



## Peradintz (Jan 29, 2015)

It will depend on the air pressure in the balls.

10 lbs or less the Pats

12 lbs the Hawks


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Jan 29, 2015)

I live 3 hours up I-5,go Hawks. I should be Arizona Sunday or Monday, maybe Tuesday.


----------



## vtcnc (Feb 1, 2015)

We'll,  I haven't seen a game thrown like that since last summers shot put competition!  Should have been 31-28 Hawks. Belidick wins again!


----------



## Karl_T (Feb 1, 2015)

Very RARE, an exciting ball game. What an ending!


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Feb 1, 2015)

Fun game to watch!  I was not pushing much for either team but just to enjoy watching.  I'm a little disappointed in the end zone behavior with 20 seconds left...

Bernie


----------



## brav65 (Feb 1, 2015)

Go Pats!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 2, 2015)

i really could have cared less about the teams themselves, the game was the best one in years, 

but-dang that was a stupid last play call by Seattle:banghead:


----------



## higgite (Feb 2, 2015)

Great game! A rare nail biting SB. 

The Seahawks, Carroll in particular, may now be glad that Marshawn doesn't like to talk to the press.


----------



## caster (Feb 2, 2015)

I like watching Brady play.  This game was football at its best, two great teams battling it out until the last minute. Last years rout of the Broncos was not fun to watch.

Caster


----------

